# Raw Feeders - sometimes kibble???



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I feed Lola NV Raw medallions. A variety of Lamb, Venison and Beef. Sometimes a raw chicken thigh or back, or a turkey neck. She eats like a pig, so I actually put the medallions in a kong to slow her intake so she doesn't choke. Love the raw - she has small non-smelly poops, no gland trouble, and has stopped eating her poop. 

I am wondering if any of you raw feeders ever feed kibble for convenience sake? I am taking Lola flying to Chicago for Thanksgiving and New Mexico for Christmas. It is a huge pain to deal with frozen, raw, etc. when travelling, staying in hotels, at people's homes who are grossed out by the whole thing. I was thinking of transitioning her over this week to NV Instinct kibble (grain-free) which is what she was on before going raw. And giving her a mix over the coming holidays. For some days she'd be on 100% kibble. Lola has an iron gut, as she's had diaharrea maybe 3 times when she got into something she shouldn't. 

Is the transition the only thing you'd worry about? I worry that the kibble will yield a greater volume of poop which is not a good thing when we are travelling. Any other issues you can warn me about? If I disrupt her gut with this could she have ongoing issues with runny stools and stuff?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope, never! But that's mostly because I know if I tried feeding kibble at this point, my guys would probably have the runs. So no change in diet here.

If you are going to switch to kibble due to travelling, just make sure you start the switch a few weeks prior. Between the change and travelling, it could cause quite a bit of stress on the body.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori gets kibble every day, in the morning, and NV medallions for dinner. Never had any problem at all.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Also, I know NV has a freeze dried raw specially good for travel or treating, apparently not intended for long term use. I wonder if that would be worth looking into...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Also, I know NV has a freeze dried raw specially good for travel or treating, apparently not intended for long term use. I wonder if that would be worth looking into...


I've used the NV freeze dried for short times and my pooches love it. If you are going to switch her to kibble for the trip your plan sounds exactly right. 
Like Leslie, I also leave kibble down 24/7 and all mine nibble now and then. It doesn't seem to affect their stools at all.
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher and I are traveling next month and I am also taking the freeze dried with me. I think going back to kibble for just a week would be too much of an adjustment on his tummy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't mean to hi jack the thread but I just want to know if the meal doesn't get eaten, can you refreeze the food or do you have to throw it into the trash? I have been thinking about trying raw for sometime and after seeing Kathy's recipe on "New Grinder" thread, I am tempted (DH is grossed out).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ If Tori doesn't eat her raw within about 10-15 min. I'll pick it up, cover it and put it back in the fridge for the next meal. If she doesn't eat it then, or if I forget to pick it up, into the garbage disposal it goes


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Poornima~ If Tori doesn't eat her raw within about 10-15 min. I'll pick it up, cover it and put it back in the fridge for the next meal. If she doesn't eat it then, or if I forget to pick it up, into the garbage disposal it goes


I guess I will have to cook the recipe then or I would be throwing away half the bag . Benji skips meals and Lizzie needs to reduce her weight!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima said:


> I guess I will have to cook the recipe then or I would be throwing away half the bag . Benji skips meals and Lizzie needs to reduce her weight!


Tori will skip meals occasionally but, it is much less often with the raw than with kibble. Maybe Benji would skip less often on raw, too???


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, I am going to try Kathy's recipe but I plan to cook it. I give them NB Potato and duck- just a little under 1/3 cup and the rest is boiled chicken, carrots and potatoes, a total of about 1/2 cup twice a day. Benji has been doing better with it and doesn't skip as often.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Never, I don't even have kibble at home.



Leslie said:


> Poornima~ If Tori doesn't eat her raw within about 10-15 min. I'll pick it up, cover it and put it back in the fridge for the next meal. If she doesn't eat it then, or if I forget to pick it up, into the garbage disposal it goes


I do the same.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have used the freeze dried. I actually carried a bag with me last christmas. It is OK in a pinch. I think I get hung up on the warnings from NV - "not for regular feeding...not for long term use". What the heck is that all about? I was thinking that their kibble is such high quality, it might be OK, too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Redorr said:


> I have used the freeze dried. I actually carried a bag with me last christmas. It is OK in a pinch. I think I get hung up on the warnings from NV - "not for regular feeding...not for long term use". What the heck is that all about? I was thinking that their kibble is such high quality, it might be OK, too.


I'm right with you on the warning! What the heck IS that all about. What is long term anyway??

Personally I think what you are doing is fine. She has a tough tummy. I think that's why I leave kibble down all the time as a supplement. I'm hoping that this way they are always adjusted to it just in case they NEED to eat it. If that makes any sense?? lol
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Anne, do you think Lola will eat kibble after eating raw? I think what I would do is either do some research to see where you can find the medallions where you are going (the people you are visiting will just have to get over it) or take the freeze dried medallions and supplement with some protein and veggies from the holiday tables to up the real food nutrition. I think why they don't recommend it long term is that it does lose some nutrients by being Freeze dried and stored on a shelf. but for a week or two I think It would be less upsetting than going to kibble. I know with Cash, just a week of grain free kibble got him to start eating poop again and he was starving (I suspect it is the higher carb content ..potato in the grain free kibbles) It took a month to get back on track. Cash also no longer eats his poo (yay) which is why I would not upset the apple cart.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

All three of mine are rotated between raw and homecooked mixed with kibble. Actually Bugsy gets almost no kibble.  They get kibble and either raw ground meat or cooked meat mixed in for breakfast and raw (turkey necks or turkey wings and chicken necks) for dinner.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nothing wrong with giving kibble once in a while, while also feeding raw, but Lola hasn't been on kibble at all for a long while now. Big difference! I'd bet she'd have at least gas issues, and definitely more poop while on kibble. Whether her tummy will be upset, is something you'll have to find out as you try adding kibble to her diet. I'd go slowly and start now because as others have said, there's enough stress with traveling and the holidays w/o dealing with change of diet. 

The freeze dried option sounds like it might work best. Good luck, Anne!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, Missy, I hadn't thought of the kibble disrupting the balance of my little piggy girl's diet. Lola has finally stopped the poop eating and I would HATE to have her regress in that regard. I know there are stores nearby where I am going that sell the NV raw frozen, so I think I am going to just be sure to buy a bag when I arrive and have my family get over it. I have the freeze dried, too. And there should be a good turkey neck in the kitchen next week! Call me silly, but I really do not want to deal with any runny stools while flying 1800 miles and visiting!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

If the kibble turned my dogs into poo eaters I would skip it too!
Carole


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

My boys get a little bit of lean chicken or turkey with NOW grain-free kibble in the morning, and a NV medallion with kibble in the evening. When we travel I substitute NV freeze dried for the chicken and for the medallion and continue the same kibble. They love the freeze dried, they think it is their party food when we are camping or on the boat! They are thriving, and their poops don't change with travel. Jonah's Vet says he is "buff".


----------

